

Learn Clojure - DanielRibeiro
http://learn-clojure.com/

======
dragonquest
I'm actually getting fond of these single-point-of-entry for learning type of
sites for a language. Along with the Prolog one that I saw here yesterday, I
think they really make picking up a non-mainstream language a whole lot
easier.

I remember when I was trying to start learning Common Lisp, I found it a
little difficult for the lack of a resource similar to these. Eventually I
stumbled upon PCL and LispBox and managed to take some baby steps. So kudos to
the author.

~~~
ZoFreX
Do you have a link to the Prolog one handy? I've just started re-learning it
and could use a good guide. Cheers!

~~~
duck
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1976127>

(via <http://searchyc.com/submissions/prolog?sort=by_date>)

~~~
dragonquest
Yup, that's the one I was talking about.

------
barrydahlberg
I recently started learning and it's quite a shock to the system coming from
certain other main stream environments.

I found the best route for me was Emacs, the Emacs Starter Kit and Leiningen.
Everything is evolving so quickly that I didn't find a decent set of
instructions for setting up Emacs manually that worked for me.

The learning curve is bit steep but the tools really are great once you get
the hang of it.

------
nerdyworm
This is a wonderful collection of resources. The screencast by Lau Jensen was
a fantastic demonstration of how to setup emacs/slime/etc correctly. I would
had never found this without your site, thank you. --Benjamin

------
btw0
The site is very useful, thanks for sharing.

------
kzar
Thanks for making this, it's great.

